# Curso completo de microcontroladores PIC



## steinlager (Oct 7, 2007)

Es un buen material, aunque esta basado en el pic16F84 la explicación es tan general que puede ser adaptada a otros microcontroladores pic.

*Curso Virtual de microcontroladores PIC Part.1*






*Curso Virtual de microcontroladores PIC Part.2*






*Curso Virtual de microcontroladores PIC Part.3*







Saludos.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 16, 2007)

Muchas gracias por el aporte!   

A los principiantes de los pics nos va a ser de mucha utilidad.


----------



## Robrey (Jun 30, 2008)

el curso está muy bueno, ya he hecho algunos ejemplos en el PROTEUS y me funcionan. Ahora voy a realizarlos en un protoboard fisicamente.


----------



## javitor52x (Jul 10, 2008)

Lo he bajado y por fin e encontrado algo acorde lo que buscaba soy novato en esto se programar algo en basic pero donde este programacion en ensamblador que se quite el basic voy a seguir el curso de arriba a abajo y espero aprender a programar algo saludos y muchisimas gracias.


----------



## darkraysan (Sep 12, 2009)

esta muy bkno,deberian de poner mas cursos asi,espero proximos y muchas gracias¡


----------



## krauss (Sep 13, 2009)

Amigos electronicos,
Estoy tratando de incursionar a programar pic mediante lenguaje C.
Yo aprendi a programar en asembler, pero por comentarios se que utilizando este lenguaje, las cosas se simplifican muchisimo.
El tema es saber como empezar.
No se si emprezar a ver el hola mundo de C, C++, visual C,...??
SI alguien me hecha una mano como para empezar a mover mis engranajes les agradecere mucho.
Saludos a todos!


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 13, 2009)

Revisa estos temas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/ccs-c-programas-hechos-mplab-proyecto-completo-20784/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/curso-programacion-c-microcontroladores-pic-10796/


----------



## krauss (Sep 14, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Revisa estos temas:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/ccs-c-programas-hechos-mplab-proyecto-completo-20784/
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/curso-programacion-c-microcontroladores-pic-10796/



Muchas gracias, voy a estar empezando con eso.
Saludos


----------



## camilo9793 (Oct 12, 2009)

No me abe el archivo de acrobad... dice q esta dañado, alguien me puede ayudar?? gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 12, 2009)

Lo acabo de bajar y esta funcionando bien... debe ser tu computadora...


----------



## edmundo2009 (Oct 16, 2009)

gracias por el aporte vamos a leerlo...


----------



## Baddragon (Dic 12, 2009)

Pues hubo un taller (bueno fueron varios pero yo entre a este) en mi escuela al que claro fui, y me sirvio de mucho, por eso aqui les dejo las diapositivas donde viene lo basico y tal vez un poquito mas, yo diria todo lo necesario para empezar a programar el pic 16f84, espero que les sirva, las pondre para ver en linea, o para descargar

Programacion de PIC's 1
online
Descarga

Programacion de PIC's 2
Online
Descarga

Programacion de PIC's 3
Online
Descarga


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 12, 2009)

muy buen aporte... me tome la libertad de unirlo con otro tema destacado que tambien habla de tutoriales para el pic y asi todos pueden encontrar la informacion facilmente

Saludos... .


----------



## MaxiSan20 (Feb 7, 2010)

Buenisomo el aporte justo lo que buscava mill gracias


----------



## nietzche (Feb 7, 2010)

pues a mi no me gusto para nada, menciona la pila y esas cosas que fueron avanzadas cuando vi los videos, lo que yo hice fue adquirir el libro, microcontrolador pic 16f84a, desarrollo de proyectos de Palacios y me ha funcionado bastante bien, claro que el libro enseña a programar bajo ensamblador que es lo que necesito


----------



## Meta (Feb 19, 2010)

Presento mini manual para MPLAB Inicio rápido. Sólo es para curiosos indecisos que vean de forma rápida cómo se crea proyecto y cómo se compila rápido un .hex.

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/02/mplab-inicio-rapido.html

Saludo.


----------



## mao459 (Feb 20, 2010)

es exelente el tutorial en video de microcontroladores, facil de entender.
Con un amigo lo estamos siguiendo. Esperamos con ansias los proximos


----------



## izori (Mar 21, 2010)

Fantástico para los que empezamos en este mundo. Muchas gracias!


----------



## Kacike07 (May 8, 2010)

hola muchas gracias por el curso 
esta muy bueno en youtube habia visto solo la primera parte y ahora que ya he visto el curso completo voy a tratar de programar algo


----------



## calvinclane (May 16, 2010)

Hola a todos, primero pido disculpas si me enganche mal en el tema, es el primer mensaje que subo al foro y ando un poco perdido.
tengo un pequeño problemilla a la hora de programar mi hermoso pic16f84a, con el programador ICD2 USB:

ICD0161: Verify failed (MemType = Program, Address = 0x0, Expected Val = 0x1683, Val Read = 0x3FFF)
ICD0275:  Programming failed.
MPLAB ICD 2 ready for next operation.

Y ya probe todo, el codigo esta bien, la configuracion del programador es automatica, y el MPLAB que tengo es el 8.0, si alguien sabe de que estoy hablando le agradeceria la manito, por otro lado en lo que pude ayudar solo peguen el grito, gracias.


----------



## Meta (May 23, 2010)

Prueba el *MPLAB v8.50* por si acaso.


----------



## leolovemusic (May 26, 2010)

Excelente curso, se agradece


----------



## kimjonil (Jun 9, 2010)

Excelente estos videos!!! No  pares de hacerlos por favor, quiero seguir aprendiendo!!! Saludos desde venezuela!!!


----------



## jomaro (Jun 18, 2010)

Saludos,.Yo tambien soy novato en esto.Mis conocimientos de electronica se quedan obsoletos.Necesito que me ayuden y digais como se baja  el curso virtual de microcontroladores.Se agradece;

Ya no hace falta.Se agradece de todas formas.El curso es muy bueno.


----------



## CURLES (Jul 28, 2010)

muy bueno, gracias


----------



## elchemarcos86 (Ago 14, 2010)

Soy nuevo... La mueven... Realmente tiene la precisa... Voy a ver que tal avanzo... realmente encontre cosas... Lo que realmente necesitaba


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 31, 2010)

Muchachos que buenos aportes...
no  lo lei todo todavia pero veo que es bastante básico para alguien que se le complica como a mi jeje

gracias!


----------



## Jose Man (Sep 17, 2010)

Buenas tardes a todos desde Tampico Tamaulipas México¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
Mi nombre es Jose y quisiera pedir de su ayuda para iniciar a aprender a programar Pics, me dedico a la reparación de audio y video en los camiones foráneos y en lo que yo les pueda ayudar estoy a su disposición, nada mas que este trabajo es de tiempo completo y no me da chance de inscribirme a alguna universidad para seguir aprendiendo, me pudieran echar la mano para aprender desde cero la programación de los pics, gracias de antemano.


----------



## Larva93 (Sep 19, 2010)

Me sirvio muchisimo muchas gracias.


----------



## chimel (Nov 29, 2010)

hola, es primera vez que trabajo con pic, estoy usando el 16f877 y estoy en la parte de hacer la placa impresa, pero tengo dudas con los pines de tierra y alimentacion, si conecto el pin 31 al 12 hay algun problema???
o bien si la alimentacion la conecto al pin 31, el pin 12 tendra tambien el voltaje de alimentacion del pin 31??

me podrian responder, de ante manogracias


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 29, 2010)

chimel dijo:


> hola, es primera vez que trabajo con pic, estoy usando el 16f877 y estoy en la parte de hacer la placa impresa, pero tengo dudas con los pines de tierra y alimentacion, si conecto el pin 31 al 12 hay algun problema???
> o bien si la alimentacion la conecto al pin 31, el pin 12 tendra tambien el voltaje de alimentacion del pin 31??
> 
> me podrian responder, de ante manogracias



Son lo mismo, sugiero que conectes ambos.


----------

